# Expanding a bedroom



## Pwned (Sep 5, 2005)

We have a very small bedroom next to a large family room. We want to knock down the wall between the two and move it about 6 feet. Is that a very expensive project?? right now the room is like 10' by 12', so the new room would be 16' by 12'.


----------



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

Pwned,

The expense and the knowhow required will depend on whether the wall is only a partition wall or a load bearing wall. Do you know which it is?


----------



## tonymitch03 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bedroom expansion*

Stupid question but I obviously dont know the answer, how do you know if it is a load bearing wall? I am also looking to expand a bedroom by about 8 feet. Thanks


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

tonymitch03 said:


> Stupid question but I obviously dont know the answer, how do you know if it is a load bearing wall? I am also looking to expand a bedroom by about 8 feet. Thanks


Do a google search on load bearing walls, you'll get several sites that offer general rules for identification. The first things to look at are what is above the wall, below it, how the wall is built and how it ties into the floor and ceiling joists. If you are really in doubt bring in an engineer to take a look and determine the load structure.

If it is load bearing it dosent mean it cannot be removed, there are just a few structure issues that need to be addressed to carry the load.


----------



## mpark (Feb 25, 2008)

To check out costs of expanding your bedroom, i'd check out www.remodeling-guru.com. I used it when I remodeled my basement recently and it helped a lot, especially with my budget. They have a cool estimator calculator where you say that you want to remodel your bedroom in whatever state you live in, and then you type in the square footage and they quote you a price - all for free. so i'd encourage you to check it out, even just to see if it's within a reasonable budget


----------

